# 1st Cheese/Cold Smoke



## smokingriley (Jun 6, 2010)

After seeing the Smoking Meat newsletter I decided I needed to get the A-Maze-N-Smoker. So I ordered one up. As soon as it showed up I couldn't wait to try it out. So for its maiden voyage I deciced to try out some cheese. Had the wife run to the store and she picked up a block of cheddar, a block of Monterey Jack, a block of Pepper Jack, mozzarella sticks and some cheddar sticks.














The A-Maze-N-Smoker with Hickory Dust







The MES all loaded and ready to start smoking.







It's Hard to see but there is some Thin Blue Smoke!







Pulled them after 4 hours.







Vacuum Sealed and into the frig. Now the hard part - The wait time!







The A-Maze-N-Smoker worked out great. I loaded it up with 2 cups of dust and lit both ends. After taking the cheese out at 4 hours it continued to produce smoke for another 1.5 hours. Very impressed and would reccommend this product.


----------



## walle (Jun 6, 2010)

Good on ya, Riley!  You definitely wont regret this smoke.  Put them as far back and deep in the fridge as possible!

I like the string cheese idea - I've seen it before and kick myself for not thinking of it/trying it.  Almost too hot here for cheese smoking, but there will be a batch completed before hunting season!

I can't find my "Points" button for you, so - POINTS!


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats some good looking cheese you got there.  The hardest thing for me is waiting for it to age in the refrigerator.  Looking forward to your next Q-view.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks great. I love that amazing smoker.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 6, 2010)

You will love the cheese - next time try to find some mozzarella in water- Costco and most grocery stores carry it - drain it and let it sit out for a couple of hours in the fridge to develop a "skin" so it will not release it's moisture while smoking. This one you eat right away once it chills for a few hours - it will be your new favorite cheese


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 6, 2010)

Now your cheese looks great and I bet it wll taste really good to.Now comes the hard part waiting for a couple of days or is it a week. That's the bummer


----------

